# They Love Their Water (Video)



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This is one of the most popular Golden Retriever videos on YouTube.
Golden Retriever puppies playing with water they love so much


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh my goodness...now thats really cute! Thanxs for sharing !!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

That is so adorable! I knew one of them would fall into the bucket!!! LOL!!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I have seen a lot of cute ones on YouTube.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> I have seen a lot of cute ones on YouTube.


I've seen some good ones, too.

You guys are gonna be sorry, once I start creating Samson videos.....


----------

